# Ac Noise



## Road King (Sep 28, 2017)

Have a 2005 outback bus to. Just bought it last year and am happy with it except the AC. When I put it on high I get EXTREMELY high noise level from the unit. Have to tell to talk to each other. At lower fan levels the noise level is not noticable. Thinking bearings on the fan. Anybody have any ideas?


----------

